# Having weird heart issue? Panic attack??



## j2048b (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok so if u read or responded to my awesome weekend when i went to give blood and the aftermath, now comes another awesome part:

Ive only been able to sleep about 3-4 hours between today and yesterday!

Everytime (and im exhausted) i fall asleep my heart rate jumps thru the roof and i suddenly cant breathe! I wake up instantly in a panic jumping out of bed trying to catch my breath!

WHAT THE HELL MAN! Im not sure what the hell is going on but its got me going from one extreme to the other, either im havig panic attacks now (never had this crap before), or im still dehydrated and low on potassium, or ive got severe sleep apnea all of a sudden?

I know ive got to call the doc and get a sleep study or at least grab the machine to bring home, also got to go get a ton of bw done to find out whats going on!

Thanks just had to vent a bit because this blows and it seems like i cant catch a break yet!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 9, 2014)

So j20 youre having major leg cramps and heart problems? 
Dude get to a doctor!


----------



## anewguy (Jun 9, 2014)

Are you on AAS or anything?

If you're having panic attacks (sounds likely), you may want to mention a low dose xanax to your doc.  If he's a regular PCP that trusts you, he'll probably give you a script.  That is a miracle drug if you can use it without abusing it.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 9, 2014)

Ive been to the er, was there saturday...after the whole passing out episode.... Now cant aleep as described above

IM NOT On any aas! Just trt, 

Im gonna call my doc today and get in because it can just be low potassium coupled w dehydration.... Is what im praying it is!


----------



## anewguy (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah, need to get some test done man.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 9, 2014)

How is your alcohol intake?  Gluten?  Are you on any type of acid reducers such as zantac or omeprazole?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 9, 2014)

Good luck on this sound like you need to level with the doctor and see what is going on.  

I found out a few years ago that I have mild panic attacks.  My heart would kind of feel like it was skipping a beat or something too.  I got use to them as my diet was all jacked up and I would never eat and stressed out all the time.  I thought I was suffering from low blood sugar.  Turns out I was and it along with stress was triggering mild panic attacks.  At the advice of the Bros here I went to get help from my doc and even followed POBs advice (see a mental health professional...true story).  Kind of hurt my feelers for a minute.

Got the xanex I hardly ever need it anymore as I got my diet and eating "disorder" fixed and all is well.  My blood pressure is and was good.

I seriously thought a panic attack was similar to a seizure.  I had no idea.  It really is a load off my mind once I got it all sorted out.  

Good luck man.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 9, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> How is your alcohol intake?  Gluten?  Are you on any type of acid reducers such as zantac or omeprazole?



Havent drank for a week or 2, on no type of acid reducers, eat a normal diet


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 9, 2014)

I know this sounds crazy as hell, just hear me out.

When I'm on, it seems like I'm more gluten sensitive.  Weird, right?  I used to have the same thing happen, I cut gluten from my diet for 2 weeks and I felt sooooooo much better.  They don't seem connected on the surface, but it made a huge difference for me.  

Also, what is your trt regimen?  EOW, EW?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 9, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Good luck on this sound like you need to level with the doctor and see what is going on.
> 
> I found out a few years ago that I have mild panic attacks.  My heart would kind of feel like it was skipping a beat or something too.  I got use to them as my diet was all jacked up and I would never eat and stressed out all the time.  I thought I was suffering from low blood sugar.  Turns out I was and it along with stress was triggering mild panic attacks.  At the advice of the Bros here I went to get help from my doc and even followed POBs advice (see a mental health professional...true story).  Kind of hurt my feelers for a minute.
> 
> ...



Wow nice bgh! Yeah i got an app in a few hrs, trying to nap as ive only slept 1.5 hours last night... Its just odd how this all has started...


----------



## j2048b (Jun 9, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I know this sounds crazy as hell, just hear me out.
> 
> When I'm on, it seems like I'm more gluten sensitive.  Weird, right?  I used to have the same thing happen, I cut gluten from my diet for 2 weeks and I felt sooooooo much better.  They don't seem connected on the surface, but it made a huge difference for me.
> 
> Also, what is your trt regimen?  EOW, EW?



Trt is 100 mlg ew, but last shot new nurse gave me a full 200 mlg, hell that much crap may have shocked my sys? Hcg at 250 iu, and an ai, i took adex yesterday... Ill look at the gluten thing! Thanks


----------



## Trauma RN (Jun 9, 2014)

J20- Make sure to follow up with your DR. Please-------


----------



## j2048b (Jun 9, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> J20- Make sure to follow up with your DR. Please-------



Yeah got an app today in a few hours, what scares me is thrombosis or embolisms, could be the cause of leg cramps if im not dehydrated.... Dang!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 9, 2014)

I have pcvs, heart skips a beat, as well as panic attacks. It very well could be panic attack. Geart racing, tingles, sweating and worry.

Go get a stress test with echo. Mine was like 40 bucks with insurance. Once you know you're gtg, the stress and worry is gone.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 9, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> I have pcvs, heart skips a beat, as well as panic attacks. It very well could be panic attack. Geart racing, tingles, sweating and worry.
> 
> Go get a stress test with echo. Mine was like 40 bucks with insurance. Once you know you're gtg, the stress and worry is gone.



Yeah man only thing is i am starting to feel like crap again, dizzyness, and just like i need to sit down, my legs are hurting just standing here and im very scared it is a clot or something....


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jun 9, 2014)

Keep us posted bro and think positive. Thinking the worse only makes things more difficult.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 9, 2014)

You are best off asking your doctor to refer you to an endocrinologist to find out what the real problem is. Xanex does help and can help you sleep for now. If the panic attacks are really bad and frequent and they are waking you up to were it's hard to breathe. There is a specific medication that you can take immediately when you wake up that acts quickly. Sorry I can't remember the name of it. But you can discuss those two options with your doctor today. Good luck.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2014)

Alrighty a lil update after i webt to see my local doc;

He was pissed at the hospital who ran my initial bw:

Hematocrit 53.4 (48-53 is NORMAL! According to my new doctor)

He said he would not have made me do a blood draw and said next time cone to him before i go try to give away my blood haha

He said the leg cramps can be taken care of the quickest or ANY cramp by drinking TONIC WATER as it has quinine in it and it get rid of  cramps

He said he doesnt think i have any clots in my legs because it usually starts in the lower calve regions....

Panic attacks said to grab some melatonin and chamomile and if that doesnt  work call him and he will call something in for me.... 

So i will just wait this crap out, take my melatonin and chamomille and see how it goes? I took chamomolle this smorning at 4 am in order to finaly get to sleep by 5 am and back up by 715 nice!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 10, 2014)

So any tests ran at all or is he just going off of his opinion? Hope all is well with ya bro. Things like this are scary


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> So any tests ran at all or is he just going off of his opinion? Hope all is well with ya bro. Things like this are scary



No tests, ill see how i feel after a good nights rest.... And if its all still weird then ill request a crap ton of bw.... And some mri's and crap to see the veins for anything


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 10, 2014)

J20 said:


> No tests, ill see how i feel after a good nights rest.... And if its all still weird then ill request a crap ton of bw.... And some mri's and crap to see the veins for anything



Definitely keep us posted bro


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 10, 2014)

Clots would be reddish, painful, swollen and hot.

Sounds like panic attack, but get the stress test regardless.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> Definitely keep us posted bro



I will, i honestly want to get a contrast mri or something else that they can look at my veins really well so i can at least rule out ANY clotting issues! I dont want to be that guy who has a pulmonary embolism  or something u know?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Clots would be reddish, painful, swollen and hot.
> 
> Sounds like panic attack, but get the stress test regardless.



A dtv i did not think u could see as its a deeper clot than usual veins u can see?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 10, 2014)

Dvt can be seen because the leg swells and is hot. My ex had a 10inch clot and my father in law had several. Always swollen, hot and painful.

Look online, you can check pulse pn the feet if it makes you feel better. After my panic started, worst thing I could do was search med online.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Dvt can be seen because the leg swells and is hot. My ex had a 10inch clot and my father in law had several. Always swollen, hot and painful.
> 
> Look online, you can check pulse pn the feet if it makes you feel better. After my panic started, worst thing I could do was search med online.



Yeah man to many searches breeds fear and anxiety! Ok so id be able to see the clot then, and it makes the leg hot? Ok good to know thanks brad!


----------



## nightster (Jun 10, 2014)

All this started when you gave blood?   Or did you have any milder symptoms before?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2014)

nightster said:


> All this started when you gave blood?   Or did you have any milder symptoms before?



Only after i gave blood! Weird huh?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2014)

YAY!! AWESOME NIGHTS SLEEP!! Took a melatonin pill that has 200 mlg theanine included along w sleepy time tea chamomile 

Fell asleep around 8 or 9 i forget, awake at 10, back to sleep, awake at 2am, and back to sleep awake at about 7ish....

Also put some heat cream on both legs MY GAWD!!! Woke up the first time and thought i had blistered those bastards!!!!

STILL gonna go to my other doc for some tests as he told me last app he had like 2 patients who were on test that had developed clots, both in their arms.... And i want to rule out any sleep apnea!

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT AND ADVICE!


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 10, 2014)

J20 said:


> Only after i gave blood! Weird huh?




I always say give SEMEN - not blood


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2014)

ONE LAST QUESTION ABOUT LEGS CRAMPING, might this be a major culprit?:

started a kind of elimination diet over the past few weeks, and took eggs out completly, after having been eating them non stop basically everyday except perhaps sundays, and i had taken them out, MIGHT THIS HAVE BEEN  a culprit in the cramping leg saga? i had eaten either 2-3 fried eggs or 8 ou of liquid egg whites per day for a very long time, years i would imagine...to

day legs feel awesome...not ready for a squating routine, but damn it i will be by friday i hope at the latest...


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2014)

AndroSport said:


> I always say give SEMEN - not blood



HAHAHA ANDRO! BRO WHERE YA BEEN? HOPE UR GOOD MAN! im done given semen unless its to the gods of the shower drain....


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 10, 2014)

J20 said:


> ONE LAST QUESTION ABOUT LEGS CRAMPING, might this be a major culprit?:
> 
> started a kind of elimination diet over the past few weeks, and took eggs out completly, after having been eating them non stop basically everyday except perhaps sundays, and i had taken them out, MIGHT THIS HAVE BEEN  a culprit in the cramping leg saga? i had eaten either 2-3 fried eggs or 8 ou of liquid egg whites per day for a very long time, years i would imagine...to
> 
> day legs feel awesome...not ready for a squating routine, but damn it i will be by friday i hope at the latest...




I can't see why the eggs would cause it. Have you tried taking some potassium pills. Low potassium will cause muscle cramping. Pick up a bottle. They are cheap. See if that does the trick. Or eat the hell out of some raisins. They are high in potassium.  I actually eat a couple handfuls before my workouts.  Great pre workout energy source.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I can't see why the eggs would cause it. Have you tried taking some potassium pills. Low potassium will cause muscle cramping. Pick up a bottle. They are cheap. See if that does the trick. Or eat the hell out of some raisins. They are high in potassium.  I actually eat a couple handfuls before my workouts.  Great pre workout energy source.



Yeah bought some the other day along w calcium....


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 10, 2014)

J20 said:


> Yeah bought some the other day along w calcium....



Could be why you had a good night's sleep last night. Hopefully it was as simple as that and all is good.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Could be why you had a good night's sleep last night. Hopefully it was as simple as that and all is good. D



And my melatonin and sleepy time tea! Worked awesome!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 10, 2014)

J20 said:


> Alrighty a lil update after i webt to see my local doc;
> 
> He was pissed at the hospital who ran my initial bw:
> 
> ...



This sounds like the kind of doc you can trust. Doesn't just shove some pills down your throat and send you on your way...


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> This sounds like the kind of doc you can trust. Doesn't just shove some pills down your throat and send you on your way...



Yeah then i found out my friends brother had been going to him getting his shots and ended up getting blood clots and an embolism, calcified basically all his veins in both calves all while the doc kept telling him he seemed fine.... So i am getting a second opinion about my left leg still hurting now down into my calve, and im dizzy from time to time again

Just foam rolled on the left leg hoping to get some pain relief!


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 10, 2014)

J20 said:


> Yeah then i found out my friends brother had been going to him getting his shots and ended up getting blood clots and an embolism, calcified basically all his veins in both calves all while the doc kept telling him he seemed fine.... So i am getting a second opinion about my left leg still hurting now down into my calve, and im dizzy from time to time again
> 
> Just foam rolled on the left leg hoping to get some pain relief!


I've delt with many doctors in my life for injuries J20. 
All doctors are not good doctors. Some have very little experience.  Some just don't care or are lazy and don't continue to learn. Medicine is always advancing and you need to continually learn and be up to date. 
I always, always get a second or even a third opinion depending. You would be wise to get a second opinion.  Although. Never tell the new doctor what a previous doctor has diagnosed you with. They will rarely side against each other even if they don't know each other. Just let him look at you and let him believe he is the first one to diagnose you and see what he has to say. Then if there is a conflict you can start asking questions and investigate.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 12, 2014)

WELL SHORT LIVED IT WAS!! BACK IN THE ER, not the ussr... Good song tho if i remembercorrectlyhaha! 

Ambulance ride from my base, no lights, no speeding... 

So first dayback to work.... I fawkin fall out, (military term we all should know haha) typinfrom my gurney.... Dock said it sounds like a panic attack!!!! WTF? Reaally? My GOD what is going on:

List of stuffi took today:

7-keto dhea
Magnesium
Vit c
Calcium
Potassium
Saw palmetto

And i think that was it!


Could be something to do with that mixture perhaps? They r doing bw now, fawk my savings account is drainin as i type this haha, man alive, 

ALSO GONNA GET MRI FOR MY LEFT LEG AS ITS STILL TIGHT AND HURTS....


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't think it's the supps.

I went to er with my first attack. I then had 1 or more everyday after. After being bedridden for 6 months I went on meds (xanax for instant relief and 60mg prozac) which have virtually stopped them.

When suffering I'd have phantom pains, heart racing, persistent worry about blood clots and heart attacks. It got so bad I couldn't stand very long without pouring sweat and feeling faint. It was miserable.

Focused breathing and meds, maybe cbt. Good luck boss. Pm me if you ever need too.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 12, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Don't think it's the supps.
> 
> I went to er with my first attack. I then had 1 or more everyday after. After being bedridden for 6 months I went on meds (xanax for instant relief and 60mg prozac) which have virtually stopped them.
> 
> ...



Huh that sounds about what im going thru exactly brad! What is cbt?

Im calling my doc tomorrow!

What brought on ur attacks? 

They did an ultrasound on left leg tonight all is well!

Funny thing is ive been hydratin like crazy and even taking potassium, well tonight i came up low pn potassium, so they game me 3000 mlg of it!


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 12, 2014)

It could just be a phase that you are going through naturally. Might not be anything that is causing them you just may be getting them at this time in your life. But I'm sure your doctor's will find it if there is something wrong. The xanax does help and it works. I don't care for them personally and you have to be careful you don't become dependant on them. You have to take them all of the time. They make you tired and too melancholy.  
I wouldn't ask for them and I would only take them if your doctor thinks it's best. There is though a medication that you take as soon as you get the attack. It acts rapidly and brings you down to normal. Imo I would rather take something like that only when an attack happens instead of taking xanax  a daily basis and risk getting dependant. 
But I am no doctor so what ever your doctor says go with it. I only mention this to you so you can consult with your doctor about it as a possible option.  
I have taken this myself in the past and it does work well. I can not remember the name of it but I'm sure your doctor would know. 
I used to wake up in the middle of the night and couldn't breathe and my heart would be beating out of my chest. Scared me so bad I actually would get pissed and start yelling once I caught  my breathe. Its a scary thing. But that's what my doctor gave me. And it stopped shortly after.  I think knowing that I had the medication if an attack came on made me feel at ease and I always wonder if part of it is phsycological.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 12, 2014)

If the Vit C is from ascorbic acid get rid of it. It'll do u more harm then good. Get an all natural Vit C. This could be a weird phase like Jaxny mentioned Ive been through shit like that for no reason. From reading everything Im questioning the Adex. If it was bunk Adex who knows what it may have been and may have been a fat dose of some shit that made you go haywire.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## j2048b (Jun 12, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> It could just be a phase that you are going through naturally. Might not be anything that is causing them you just may be getting them at this time in your life. But I'm sure your doctor's will find it if there is something wrong. The xanax does help and it works. I don't care for them personally and you have to be careful you don't become dependant on them. You have to take them all of the time. They make you tired and too melancholy.
> I wouldn't ask for them and I would only take them if your doctor thinks it's best. There is though a medication that you take as soon as you get the attack. It acts rapidly and brings you down to normal. Imo I would rather take something like that only when an attack happens instead of taking xanax  a daily basis and risk getting dependant.
> But I am no doctor so what ever your doctor says go with it. I only mention this to you so you can consult with your doctor about it as a possible option.
> I have taken this myself in the past and it does work well. I can not remember the name of it but I'm sure your doctor would know.
> I used to wake up in the middle of the night and couldn't breathe and my heart would be beating out of my chest. Scared me so bad I actually would get pissed and start yelling once I caught  my breathe. Its a scary thing. But that's what my doctor gave me. And it stopped shortly after.  I think knowing that I had the medication if an attack came on made me feel at ease and I always wonder if part of it is phsycological.



Thanks jaxny! They gave me adavant last night and i guess its addictive very much as well? Im calling the doc today, i dont like this crap at all... Its weird to me because they just happen when ever they want, nothing sets them off, it might be caffeine? Or tobacco? And its like all of a sudden, never before have i had these... Its just weird to me is all


----------



## j2048b (Jun 12, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> If the Vit C is from ascorbic acid get rid of it. It'll do u more harm then good. Get an all natural Vit C. This could be a weird phase like Jaxny mentioned Ive been through shit like that for no reason. From reading everything Im questioning the Adex. If it was bunk Adex who knows what it may have been and may have been a fat dose of some shit that made you go haywire.
> !SHRUGS!



Not sure type of vit c it is, they all got thrown together in a bug bowl, adex is pharm grade from pharmacy, so not sure, ill check the top symbols on the pills and check that out? 

I guess my nurse should have never gave me a full 200 mlg? Cause once he did that ive felt weird.... Not sure y? Wonder if he mixed it w something?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine were at random, but worse with caffeine. I take a couple xanax a month. I am sure to not take to many because they are addictive.

Stay away from any stims. Also, my attacks came out of the blue at 30.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 12, 2014)

J20 said:


> Thanks jaxny! They gave me adavant last night and i guess its addictive very much as well? Im calling the doc today, i dont like this crap at all... Its weird to me because they just happen when ever they want, nothing sets them off, it might be caffeine? Or tobacco? And its like all of a sudden, never before have i had these... Its just weird to me is all



Adavant.  Yes I think that was it. Yeah they told me it is addictive also. But if you only take it once when you get an attack. I personally don't see the risk of addiction as compared to the xanax.  But just knowing that you have that Adavant on hand if an attack happens. It gives you peace of mind and you don't worry as much and actually I think that is quit helpful. Like I said with me, shortly after I had the Adavant the attacks stopped.maybe because I was more at ease knowing I had it just in case so I was more relaxed. It would be good to have a few on hand and see if they are of any help to you. 
Good Luck bro. I hope you get this under control I know it's scary shit sometimes.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 12, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Adavant.  Yes I think that was it. Yeah they told me it is addictive also. But if you only take it once when you get an attack. I personally don't see the risk of addiction as compared to the xanax.  But just knowing that you have that Adavant on hand if an attack happens. It gives you peace of mind and you don't worry as much and actually I think that is quit helpful. Like I said with me, shortly after I had the Adavant the attacks stopped.maybe because I was more at ease knowing I had it just in case so I was more relaxed. It would be good to have a few on hand and see if they are of any help to you.
> Good Luck bro. I hope you get this under control I know it's scary shit sometimes.



Thanks man! Yeah its scary as hell! Thought it was a heart attack! Oh well just another issue to deal with out of the blue! Been looking at a lot of supps to help such as adding in omega 3's, magnesium, l-theanine, SAMe, perhaps k2, 

Also need to get a glucose tolerance test im gonna request from the doctor today along w bw to check all vitamins for deficiencies... And i think i need an mri or something on my left temple.... Hit an aircraft hard as hell w my head a few weeks ago, and now it throbs like crazzy and did it last night right before my panic attack.... Might be partialy blocked perhaps or something dunnow? 

Also ANYONE:

does 7-keto dhea constrict blood vessels? 

I suffer from migraines and 5-htp and a few others cause me to get migraines so i wondered about the 7-keto!?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 13, 2014)

well i can say that me giving blood and staying hydrated has lowered all my high markers down to awesomeness:

rbc-5.69               (4.5-6.20)
hgb-17.0 (14.5-17.7)
hct 48.5 (42-52)

so hydration plays a gigantic role in high rbc's hemaglobin and hematocrit just as much as test does...

this was taken wed night at the er,

got a ct scan on monday, dont want to do the glucose test because he wants me to do a 5 hour fasted glucos, and this morning did a glucos reading from my wifes glucose monitor she has and i was at 85, 65-105 is typically normal for males... yesterday mid morning-afternoon it was 105...

gonna go see a cardiologist and hope to get this all figured out this next week, ive been off all week, until monday, sucks for my leave i had, its all gone now... shiiitake` that sucks...

got a rx for zanax and a few ativan's so we will see how it goes....hope i dont have to use them as ive read a lot about taking magnesium, SAMe, fishoils and a few other vitamins that will help as opposed to going the drug route... my doc said since i eat correctly there should be no need for any of it, except maybe fishoils...he is an OD not a md, so his out take is a bit more holistic...

thanks for everything guys!!


----------



## RISE (Jun 14, 2014)

I had a similar problem a little over a year ago.  When I was on a eq/test cycle, the eq really messed with my blood pressure, and it would stress my out when I would lay down to sleep and I could feel my heart pounding in my chest.  I would start to fall asleep and before I could I would shoot up out of bed bc it felt like I stopped breathing/heart stopped.  I stressed so much that I ended up feeling these symptoms after the cycle was done and even when I was awake I would feel like my heart was having palpitations, light headedness, and just panic that I might have a heart attack.  I went to get a MRI after a couple months after the symptoms started and everything turned out ok.  Literally after that my symptoms went away.  Problem was that I was stressing myself out so much that I was looking for a problem, and of course all the stress created a problem.  Not saying this could be your problem, but if you stress like I do when on certain anabolics it could happen.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2014)

RISE said:


> I had a similar problem a little over a year ago.  When I was on a eq/test cycle, the eq really messed with my blood pressure, and it would stress my out when I would lay down to sleep and I could feel my heart pounding in my chest.  I would start to fall asleep and before I could I would shoot up out of bed bc it felt like I stopped breathing/heart stopped.  I stressed so much that I ended up feeling these symptoms after the cycle was done and even when I was awake I would feel like my heart was having palpitations, light headedness, and just panic that I might have a heart attack.  I went to get a MRI after a couple months after the symptoms started and everything turned out ok.  Literally after that my symptoms went away.  Problem was that I was stressing myself out so much that I was looking for a problem, and of course all the stress created a problem.  Not saying this could be your problem, but if you stress like I do when on certain anabolics it could happen.



Yeah man im only on trt but same thing here! Ive been off work all week and taken it easy, not stressin about it because im feeling better and got some zanax in case stuff goes south and ativan so ill be good, been supplementing

SAMe
Fishoils
Potassium
Magnesium

This is the combo i found online for instances that panic attacks come on, so far so good, even tho i do find my self freakin a bit around a lot of people or if there is a ton going on around me as i cant focus but im gettin thru it!

Thanks man!


----------



## RISE (Jun 14, 2014)

I was trying everything, coq10, fish oil, Hawthorne berry, magnesium taurate, etc.  all I needed was confirmation that everything was ok.  I have lived with a heart murmur my whole life so any little thing I feel going on with my heart I blow out of proportion, especially on cycle.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2014)

RISE said:


> I was trying everything, coq10, fish oil, Hawthorne berry, magnesium taurate, etc.  all I needed was confirmation that everything was ok.  I have lived with a heart murmur my whole life so any little thing I feel going on with my heart I blow out of proportion, especially on cycle.



Yeah man its a definite tricky things and scares the shit right out of u! I got a couple more doc app this next week just to make 100% certain its not something more especially since i also have high cholesterol  so prolly a ct on the heart and vitamin deficiency bw hopefully because wed when i webt via ambulance they said i was potassium deficient which is odd because ive been doing potassium and eating a banana a day... So just want it all checked! 

Doc also said he wants me on a statin and im very close to getting on one since i cant lower my chol thru diet


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 14, 2014)

Get an echo stress test. Better than ct at about same price. They can see blockages, damage, enlargement and functionality.

Hope it gets going better. Couldn't imagine serving with panic attacks.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Get an echo stress test. Better than ct at about same price. They can see blockages, damage, enlargement and functionality.
> 
> Hope it gets going better. Couldn't imagine serving with panic attacks.



Ok i believe ive had one of the echos? Ill have to check! 

Serving? Na man if ur referring to military, im a vet now! Id prolly get med discharged if i had panic attacks especially in the face of danger haha id freeze and get got! I just work for them now!


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Jun 14, 2014)

I have had similar symptoms in the past. Short of breathe, accelerated heart beat, inability to sleep, unalert, and uneasy all at once. It would become overwhelmingly bad. The doctor put me on alprazolam for anxiety. He then said if this doesn't work then he will have to reevaluate the issue because that would indicate that it wasnt anxiety. Even at a low dose of .25 mg of alprazolam, it would make me feel better almost immediately. It helps you sleep also. I will still get anxiety occasionally and I always carry xanax with me now.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2014)

Lt. Aldo Raine said:


> I have had similar symptoms in the past. Short of breathe, accelerated heart beat, inability to sleep, unalert, and uneasy all at once. It would become overwhelmingly bad. The doctor put me on alprazolam for anxiety. He then said if this doesn't work then he will have to reevaluate the issue because that would indicate that it wasnt anxiety. Even at a low dose of .25 mg of alprazolam, it would make me feel better almost immediately. It helps you sleep also. I will still get anxiety occasionally and I always carry xanax with me now.



Yeah the doc gave me xanax as well at like
.50 tabs, i just want to get to the root cause before i have to medicate myself, i cant even lift weights or do normal everyday crap without having to stop to breathe, almost like im not getting enough O2, its crazy and scary as hell at the same time

Take for instance this morning, i took my usual vitamins of

Calcium
Magnesium
Potassium

Fish oils

And i added in sublingual b 

About 5-10 min after that sublingual dissolved, i started having an attack! Man alive, its almost like excitability or even a burst of energy sets it off i went upstairs, laid down for a good hour and it went away... 

Last time the wife and i got it on, last week the next day at work i got carted off in an ambulance for the love of GOD! 

Nit sure if i burnt out my adrenals or what? But its frustrating as hell


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 14, 2014)

J20 said:


> WELL SHORT LIVED IT WAS!! BACK IN THE ER, not the ussr... Good song tho if i remembercorrectlyhaha!
> 
> Ambulance ride from my base, no lights, no speeding...
> 
> ...



Why is your savings draining? Should be free if your active.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> Why is your savings draining? Should be free if your active.



Na man not active any more i am a civilian  now, so a lot of leave without pay is about to hamper me haha!

Man this stuff blows! Gotta see a few different docs next week....


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh gotcha, then yeah that does suck lol. 

You contract now?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> Oh gotcha, then yeah that does suck lol.
> 
> You contract now?



Nope dod civil service !! Its nice!


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> Oh gotcha, then yeah that does suck lol.
> 
> You contract now?



U in the service or contract?


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 14, 2014)

J20 said:


> Nope dod civil service !! Its nice!



Oh nice bro!



J20 said:


> U in the service or contract?


Yeah I'm in on the guard side


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> Oh nice bro!
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm in on the guard side



Nice brother! Yeah i was gonna go guard at first then said na! Full time or no time! Then went reserves for 1 weekend at the end of my enlistment and quit that with a quickness haha! Way to different than being active!


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 14, 2014)

J20 said:


> Nice brother! Yeah i was gonna go guard at first then said na! Full time or no time! Then went reserves for 1 weekend at the end of my enlistment and quit that with a quickness haha! Way to different than being active!



Yeah it's definitely a big difference. I was deployed 2012-2013 and really miss that side of things. I tried switching over for a few year but every time I tried they were either not accepting prior service, had to be jump qualified already, or 18x enlistment option starting over from square one. So 2 years ago I got the paperwork rolling for 18X and had it routed through my command and while waiting I found out I was going to have my daughter. So I guess you can finish that story lol. The guard and reserves definitely have their good parts. But I'd much rather be on active duty myself


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah it's definitely a big difference. I was deployed 2012-2013 and really miss that side of things. I tried switching over for a few year but every time I tried they were either not accepting prior service, had to be jump qualified already, or 18x enlistment option starting over from square one. So 2 years ago I got the paperwork rolling for 18X and had it routed through my command and while waiting I found out I was going to have my daughter. So I guess you can finish that story lol. The guard and reserves definitely have their good parts. But I'd much rather be on active duty myself



Yeah man what they r doing now sucks! Alot of people getting turned away or let loose from active, its not a good thing imo, but hey im just a peon!


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2014)

Lt. Aldo Raine said:


> I have had similar symptoms in the past. Short of breathe, accelerated heart beat, inability to sleep, unalert, and uneasy all at once. It would become overwhelmingly bad. The doctor put me on alprazolam for anxiety. He then said if this doesn't work then he will have to reevaluate the issue because that would indicate that it wasnt anxiety. Even at a low dose of .25 mg of alprazolam, it would make me feel better almost immediately. It helps you sleep also. I will still get anxiety occasionally and I always carry xanax with me now.



Would the slightest work u did make u tired as hell also? I just carried 2 cases of water from the wifes car to the garage and ifelt like i couldnt breathe well after and also felt a bit dizzy as well... Left ass cheek keeps spasming right where my last test shot was as well.... Man if xanax fixes this i maybe on it for life but not sure how long the meds will take away all this crap each day?


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 15, 2014)

How's the Xanax helping bro? I really hope you and the doc's can get to the bottom of it.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 15, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> How's the Xanax helping bro? I really hope you and the doc's can get to the bottom of it.



I actually haven't taken any yet, got Ativan as well, but I'm praying the docs and i can get to the bottom of this as i don't want to be medicated.... 

Do u know if Xanax is automatic as the other guy stated? I mean damn i just lifted 2 cases of water and carried them maybe 50 ft and wanted to die! Haha!


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 15, 2014)

J20 said:


> I actually haven't taken any yet, got Ativan as well, but I'm praying the docs and i can get to the bottom of this as i don't want to be medicated....
> 
> Do u know if Xanax is automatic as the other guy stated? I mean damn i just lifted 2 cases of water and carried them maybe 50 ft and wanted to die! Haha!



Automatic as in hitting you right away? Or what do you mean?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 15, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> Automatic as in hitting you right away? Or what do you mean?



Lt. Aldo posted that once he took xanax he felt it almost automatically? So i wonder if it is that way for everyone especially since his where only .25 where as mine are .50 per tab? I know everyone is different, but i know the doc in the er as well as jaxny both said ativan is pretty damn fast acting... I got a rx for that as well, but havent picked it up yet... Just dont want to medicate especially if its something more serious or if its not panic attacks at all u know?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 15, 2014)

Xanax takes a few minutes, but if you put it under your tongue it's fast.

Unless it goes away the fast acting things like xanax and ativan just stop it briefly from getting too bad. Long term is prozac, etc that helps stop them all the time.

I had a panic attack today, just felt some tingling and tightness. Barely noticed.

And yes, I slept downstairs because going up 1 flight made me breath heavy. I would also drip sweat and get dizzy just standing for a minute.

 Hearing your posts is like deja vu, virtually identical in a lot of ways.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 15, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Xanax takes a few minutes, but if you put it under your tongue it's fast.
> 
> Unless it goes away the fast acting things like xanax and ativan just stop it briefly from getting too bad. Long term is prozac, etc that helps stop them all the time.
> 
> ...



Ah crap man really? Do u also have panic attacks like after or the day after gettin it on? I gotta ask! So i guess tomorrow when i get up if it hits ill take xanax and if they get to bad ask for prozac i guess? 

Thanks brad, 

Did urs just start out of the blue? If so im not sure what chemically changes to start this crap!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 15, 2014)

Runs in my family. Out of the blue too. A coworker basically convinced me I was having a heart attack. 180bpm, etc.

I actually didn't want to have sex for a while. Any increase in effort brought an attack. I was having them multiple times a day.

Panic, anxiety and depression are all related and it is serotonin.

I dealt with it med free for 6 months. It was misery. The meds, though it sucks, let me live again.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 15, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Runs in my family. Out of the blue too. A coworker basically convinced me I was having a heart attack. 180bpm, etc.
> 
> I actually didn't want to have sex for a while. Any increase in effort brought an attack. I was having them multiple times a day.
> 
> ...



Wow man thats music to my ears! Serotonin is it? I wonder what triggers it to either decline or increase? Im in the EXACT same boat as u! If i have sex the next day im freakin burnt out! 

I do wonder if i get on some meds if my test will go back up on its own then? My wife has told me for years she thinks im bi-polar u til i found out my test was in the tank! I do wonder if supps along with test and an ai can contribute to the panic attacks that have suddenly have come about? 

Is there a way to check serotonin levels and if so which ones? Im trying to stay off the meds but my bro told me to take the bandaid and hopefully it will level and balance everything out so ican get to the point of just taking one every once in a while...

I wonder if ive had this all along? When i was in the military i was care free... Once i got out i hate going tocrowded places, a lot of noise kills my head and its now worse with a family... Man alive! 

Thanks brad for explaining all this crap u have been thru!

ALSO THANKS FOR THE OTHERS THAT HAVE DONE THE SAME!


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 15, 2014)

Same here I have terrible anxiety like rowdybrad said being on the meds sucks but it does help your quality of life. It's a fact that more than 75% of people deal with anxiety but meds have helped me a lot like night and day.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 15, 2014)

Sometimes too much seratonin will cause anxiety and too little seratonin will cause depression but seratonin is the main chemical in your brain attributed to everything mental health wise that is. Seratonin is one of the most important chemicals and it is hard to balance it. Good luck


----------



## j2048b (Jun 15, 2014)

Jayjay82 said:


> Sometimes too much seratonin will cause anxiety and too little seratonin will cause depression but seratonin is the main chemical in your brain attributed to everything mental health wise that is. Seratonin is one of the most important chemicals and it is hard to balance it. Good luck



Thanks jay! Appreciate the input! Im gonna talk to my doc tuesday and see what bw we can get done....


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 15, 2014)

Wont effect test. I am on trt as well.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 15, 2014)

Ok awesome update to report today:

Spoke to a great nutritionist last night who recommended i take some Benadryl before bed to see if perhaps my receptors are all clogged and messed up... HE WAS RIGHT ON THE MONEY! Man i feel like the normal me today chest is not heavy, breathing amazingly! Feel just like i use to before all this crap happened! Im gonna stick with benadryl for the bext few nights but carry my meds just in case so while im at work if something goes down im covered but man alive i feel alive again!! Thanks u great nutritionist you! (SPONGY IS HIS NAME BY THE WAY)


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 15, 2014)

Spongyman, new super hero!


----------



## j2048b (Jun 17, 2014)

Well first day back to work a d had to pop a xanax! I did not want to but shit i did not have a choice and ill tell u guys what...IT WORKED LIKE A CHAMP! Feeling great except for slight dizziness, 

I got to get bw done tomorrow and a ct scan, and a referral to see the cardiologist and  prolly be on a statin by the end of the week as well! Damn pharmacy im becoming, shit i just want things back to normal so i can plan a cycle and start my pl routine and do ashit ton of cardio!!


----------



## j2048b (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok well a bit of an update:

Ive been taking L-theanine every day and night and it helps along with the xanax, weird thing w the zannies is i feel normal after taking them, doc said of u get really tired after u take them, its not anxiety, and if u feel normal like urself again then its anxiety... 

Also new doc said she believes i have polycythemia vera now because my hematocrit still has not dropped below 51, it was at 51.5 last blood check and have not had a test shot from 2 weeks prior to when all this crap happened... So its beena while and my hematocrit should have fallen back down to at least 48 which is where i usually am if i stop trt, a d it usually didnt take that long previously.... So....

What do u do if u now have polycythemia vera?  

How do u still manage trt with this issue??


Oh yeah and i havent been able to lift weights, do cardio or any kind of physical activity because i get out of breath so easily... Doctors suck ass, havent even remotely found one yet who will even run the bw id like them to.... Might pay out of pocket and get reimbursed....


----------



## j2048b (Jul 15, 2014)

Spammin mofo's at the UGBB?


----------

